# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  BitCoin Mining using MSM Cloud System

## mohamed73

* BTC & LTC Mining in MSM Cloud System - Beta*   *Don't waste your money if your computers don't have anything to  calculate!*  
Now, using MSM, you can extract Bit Coin (BTC), LitleCoin (LTC) or  other virtual currency.  
Version 3.1 does not change anything in SL3 counting process. The    changes apply only to BTC / LTC diging and are in BETA version!   This update is free for all users at the moment.   *FAQ:* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *How does it work (in brief):*   Open an account in any mine, there are hundreds of them, for example  "الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]", "الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]"Create miners accounts  - separate account for each drone,Enter account data in drone settings (host, username, password),In drone settings, change the client version to 3.1 - it will be  automatically updated on SuperPC,Select CGminer version. Maximum available version recommended -  automatically updates on  SuperPC,Choose what you want to calculate  (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]), the options are: Only SL3Only BTCOnly LTCBTC When there is no queue SL3LTC when there is no queue SL3When you dig any coins you will see them in your mine accountYou can upload them to your account at any counter, for example  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and replace them to $ or another currency  and then send it to your bank account. 
Use CGMiner application for digging. Sl3 client will start CGMinera    will start CGMiner when needed with appropriate parameters. More about    CGMiner you will learn here: 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Here, we'll show you how to set PC 2xHD7970 at mine Cointrone and  currency Bitcoin:*    Create an account:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Add Worker: User: winiu.msm_sample1Pass: msm1234Coin: BTCPayment mode: RBPPS Edit drone and set: Client version: 3.1Cgminer version: 3.3.0BitCoin mine URL: stratum+tcp://coinotron.com:3333BitCoin mine username: winiu.msm_sample1BitCoin mine password: msm1234BitCoin cgminer gpu-clock: 1050 {set the same as for SL3}BitCoin cgminer gpu-memclock: 900 {set the same as for SL3}BitCoin cgminer gpu-fan: {zostaw puste}BTC cgminer extra commands: -I 15 Save, after that on super PC MSM SL3 Client will make auto  update,   just give him litle time, it will reboot client fiew time,  thats  normal,  just waitDo the same for all the PCs that you  have, a separate worker   account for each PC, will be easier to control  but you can use the same  user for all dronesChoose what you want to calculate in your cloud :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
BTC if no hashes queued or BTC if u want to test After  updating SL3 client and CGMiner and when the SL3 queue ends   or you  choose only BTC, MSM SL3 Client will starts CGMiner and digginf   will  start.Extraction can be followed on Cointrone site (data: speed and  extraction refresh every 20 minutes)  *If everything is set correctly:* 
- GPU usage 99% 
- (AGV): ~ 1.25Gh / s (2x HD7970 Core 1050 Memory: 900) 
- HW: 0   
After some time, the speed of drone should also appear on the Cointrone  site - about 20 minutes.  
Info about LTC and other option soon...

----------

